# Pics and vid of our new pet, not fish related(!!!graphic!!!)New pics added



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a couple pics and a video of our new snake eating. Don't watch the video if your are squeemish, it is fairly graphic. She was sold as a Anerythristic blood red cornsnake but I am unsure if that is really what she is, any snake lovers out there that can help me properly ID her that would be great. She is currently close to 2 ft long.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

AWESOME. Muwahahaha...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Something really funny happened the other day. My gf Niki was holding her and she pee'd and pooped all over her lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet she appreciated you laughing at her.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Corn Snake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

try that link. it doesnt give pictures, but read all the descriptions of the various colour morphs. it was how I figured out that we had a Charcoal corn snake.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Something really funny happened the other day. My gf Niki was holding her and she pee'd and pooped all over her lol.


Ummmmm I'm gonna tell on you for saying this was funny hahahahahaha.

Love the video and the snake, coming over after christmas to see ya'll


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always wanted to own a snake. But everyone in my house is against it.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice snake. i have a baby okeetee corn snake


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> She was sold as a Anerythristic blood red cornsnake but I am unsure if that is really what she is, any snake lovers out there that can help me properly ID her that would be great.


Is her belly checkered or not?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will have to check that out. I don't think so, I think they are straight lines across. Can't really check right now as she is molting right now.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Is her belly checkered or not?


Yes the pattern on her belly is checkered. What does this mean?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some new pics we took of her having a bath. The lat couple sheds haven't been clean ones.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

That snake is amazing! Post some more eating vids lol.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a vid of her in the tub, will take a vid of her eating soon


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its cool that all snakes can swim


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful corn, she's a lovely colour, almost looks lavender? We also have 2 corns (butter and amel) and 12 other snakes  
Where did you get her from?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Truly amazing creature! BTW, any of you got bit by 1 yet?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Truly amazing creature! BTW, any of you got bit by 1 yet?


Bit by a snake?
Not today... but last week my kenyan sand boa got me, and I had to pull a tooth out of my hand from my Colombian boa. I have pics lol but this is a fish forum  Come on over to the BC Reptile Club for the graphic stuff


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes she is a light lavender color with grey also has beet red eyes. 
Never been bitten by her, she is a sweetheart. Also she is the first snake we have ever had.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Corn snakes have been morphed into an incredible variety of colours, one for every taste. I think typically bloodreds have a solid white belly but maybe the anery gene could have affected that?


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Truly amazing creature! BTW, any of you got bit by 1 yet?


my corn did once no blood and it didn't hurt just surprised me kinda like when a breeding cichlid pecks at you when protecting their eggs


----------

